# Need Recommendations for Windows 7 IDE (windows 7 target)!



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

I am developing an open source Bluetooth train transceiver. I need to develop a corresponding Windows 7 program to communicate with and control this transceiver. I am an old software developer that is out of touch. I have a Visual Studio C++ 6.0; but doubt that it will be viable in Windows 7. I am currently using a free (GNU based) IDE for the embedded transceiver that runs in a Visual Studio shell on Windows 7. Trying to minimize time and expense.
Thank in advance!
Bob


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

That sounds like an interesting project to create. Visual Studio C++ 6.0 was released back in 1998, so I doubt it will work properly in Windows 7. If you wanted to stay with Microsoft developer tools, you could need to get something newer, such as Visual Studio Express 2013 for Windows Desktop. That is the latest version of Visual Studio. It includes Visual C++, Visual C#, and Visual Basic. 

"Visual Studio Express 2013 for Windows Desktop" will allow you to create Programs for the Windows desktop. There is also a "Visual Studio Express 2013 for Windows", but that can ONLY create Windows Store Apps (Metro Apps for Windows 8 and 8.1). You would need the "Visual Studio Express 2013 for Windows Desktop" version to create the normal desktop apps that run on Windows 7 and earlier versions of Windows (Vista, XP, etc). 

You can of course buy Visual Studio Professional and Ultimate, if you need the extra features they provide. The Express versions are stripped down, compared to the Professional and Ultimate versions. But the good news is, the Express versions are totally free to download, install, and create programs. The Express versions can still create programs (C/C++, Basic, and C#), so you might not need the Professional or Ultimate versions. 

Here is more information. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Visual_Studio



Naturally you can use developer tools from other companies besides Microsoft, or use open source software also (as you are doing now). 

Here is another link which gives information and links to the various other C++ compilers. Some will cost money and some are available for free. Some are proprietary, some are freeware, and some are Open Source. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compilers#C.2B.2B_compilers

This next link lists a bunch of C/C++ compliers, all available for free. Some are proprietary, some are freeware, and some are Open Source. 

http://www.freeprogrammingresources.com/cppcomp.html

Hope all this information helps.

Howard


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmm interesting project there
I'm not really a programmer, but yeah windows 7 is awful for running old programs, especially 98 but why not use VirtualBox and run xp in it? then you could use the old program Though you need a decent pc to run it, enough RAM etc nothing that huge though

Also have you considered using arduino? Those things are way easier to program and you can even get a bluetooth modules etc quite cheap too. Then you can use the arduino board permanently or just use it to program the chip for your circuit
I've built robots that run BASIC before, fortunately i wasn't the one to program them:laugh:
Good luck


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Howard,
Thanks!!! Great information. I am very embarrassed to say that I miss-ID my windows system, I have Vista not Windows 7. Looks like I will need to use Dev-C++ from sourceforge.

Trains galore,
Yes, I considered arduino, but I needed more flexibility. So I am using the Atmel IDE with a Nano328p. I will be connecting the Nano to one of the cheep Bluetooth modules, and an old Atlas DCC board. The big H/W problem will be connecting (“re-braining”) the DCC board with the Nano.

Bob


----------



## sporadic (Nov 27, 2012)

What is the module on the computer side and how is it presented to windows? Is it a built-in bluetooth module or are you just dealing with it as a serial device? I've never messed with a bluetooth stack, but understand they can be pretty involved depending on the level of abstraction. The easiest route would be Microsoft's Visual Studio Express for Desktop. It's free and should provide everything you need. Another common option is GCC along with an IDE or editor of your choice.

As for the wireless link, are you set on bluetooth? How fast of a link are you needing? The NRF24L01 modules are really cheap (~$1.20 in quantity on eBay) and easy to use. There's plenty of Arduino examples out there and a few straight AVR libraries geared towards the Megas. If interested in using Xmegas and wanting to stay away from ASF, I have example driver code for the usart, spi, and the NRF24L01 here - https://github.com/forkineye/nRFbridge. It's a work in progress for a RS485 wireless bridge based on the Xmega8E5 and NRF24L01. The NRF modules are gaining a lot of ground in the DIY holiday lighting community for streaming pixel data and can be used at 250kbps, 1Mbps and 2Mbps speeds. 

What's the end goal of the project? Control, telemetry, etc...? Interested to see what you come up with!


EDIT: Missed the Vista part, so VS Express doesn't sound like an option. MinGW is a common port of GCC for Windows that will take care of your needs. Just use it with the IDE or editor of your choice. Netbeans, Eclipse, VIM, or whatever you're most comfortable with - http://www.mingw.org.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

Why not run a virtual desktop of Windows XP on your host OS? As long as Vista (or 7 or 8 or 8.1) has the necessary device drivers, your XP Mode session can interact with it. This is the cheap route. Next cheapest is running a VMware XP Session as VMware is more robust than Microsoft's Virtual Desktop. If XP won't run your software, try loading an earlier OS (provided you have the necessary driver support for your Bluetooth module).


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Sporadic,
The Bluetooth module creates a wireless serial connection that is available on my laptop (with Bluetooth dongle) as a com port.
The final goad is an HO train with a brain controlled by an iDevice. Hopefully it will include accurate speed and distance control, and the ability to run a store set of commands.

Braingcc,
Thanks. Trying to not change the foundation in the middle of the development.

Bob


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like I will have to “re-invent the wheel”. Can’t find any good source code examples of a windows program using the serial ports. I would have thought there would have been a simple terminal program example somewhere. Any help will be appreciated!

I ended up putting Visual Studio 6.0 on an old existing windows 98 machine and ordering a cheap USB 1.0/2.0 memory stick for file transfers. 
Bob


----------



## sporadic (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not much a windows programmer, but if you're using Visual Studio 6, the win32 api may be your best bet - http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms810467.aspx. If you move into .NET, this stuff gets really easy with System.IO.Ports - http://msmvps.com/blogs/coad/archiv...32-Serial-COM-Port_2900_-in-C_2300_-.NET.aspx. I did a little test app in C# for testing my lighting controllers here - https://github.com/forkineye/Renard-Color-Picker/blob/master/Renard Color Picker/FormMain.cs. You can also go down the Java route - http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/index-jsp-141752.html.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Sporadic,
Thanks!!!
Bob


----------

